# Wiring Moniter in Case 5120 Maxxum Tractor Cab



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I need to put my bale command plus monitor in my new to me 5120 cab tractor. I see there are mounts on the right cab pillar that will hold the monitor. Whats the best way to get the wiring from the battery up into the cab? I assume you run the other wiring under the cab and secure it somewhere in the back of the tractor??

I cant use the 3 prong monitor plug due to current draw.

Thanks!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Check the Case owner's manual.

My M-Series Kubota's manual covers installing a baler monitor. On the Kubota, there's a wiring harness laying under the right side console that supplies power needed for options like this.

Gary


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you have any punchouts in the firewall? That's usually a good, direct route.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I believe there is a cutout and knockout in the front right corner of the cab floor. That's were I ran the cables for the big square on the 5140.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I will have to look. Gunna be a pain trying to get that heavy plastic floor mat up..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Make sure mike to put a fuse at the connection of the battery, either side +- ...... Curiously, wth is the current draw on that monitor?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, the harness had a circuit breaker built in.

I don't know the current draw, but I know from what Mike10 on this site has said that if you don't go direct to the battery you can have some low voltage issues.

Its not actually the monitor that draws the current. The baler has electric actuators that run the net wrap system. These are what requires the power, but its all run through the same harness....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

There's 2 knock out plugs in the 5140 (cab model) here, down below the shifters, that has I believe 2 holes tapped 3/8"-16 behind them. They use them to hold the bracket my BIL made for the JD 448 Baler twin electric twine control.

I'll try and get a photo of it.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Here is a picture of ours.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Yeah, the harness had a circuit breaker built in.
> I don't know the current draw, but I know from what Mike10 on this site has said that if you don't go direct to the battery you can have some low voltage issues.
> Its not actually the monitor that draws the current. The baler has electric actuators that run the net wrap system. These are what requires the power, but its all run through the same harness....


10-4 I follow ya, just make sure that breaker is at the battery.....


----------

